# Share a Pic Of Your Horse Tacked Up!!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't forget to let everyone know where your items were purchased from 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is my boy tacked up but missing his matching chest plate  I'm yet to find a leather hole punch so I can fit it to him better.









Please excuse the halter  we are going to start using a noseband and tiedown, this just looks very unattractive..










Items were purchased from...
Halter - Western Rawhide
Bridle - Dee's Tack Shop (Online)
Saddle - Kijiji
Reins - Canada West Boots

Hope you liked ) xoxo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

View attachment 84744


View attachment 84745


Handmade saddle from J&L Tack. I was there buying horseshoes when a guy traded it in, and I swapped an assembly line American roping saddle and some cash for it. Don't remember where the blanket and pad came from. Headstall from my neighbor who deals tack, bit I've had forever


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not great pics, but here they are.

















Saddle: Local tack shop called Four Shoes...it was on consignment there.
Bridle: eBay
Reins: Tack swap at the local horse expo
Halter: Local tack shop called Cowboy Corner
Saddle pad: eBay
Bit: Came from Cowboy Corner like the halter


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm.

Saddle: custom built by Corriente Saddle Co.
Bridle, reins, bit: NRSworld
Breast collar: Patricia's Horse Tack on Ebay
Saddle Pad: Um.....horse.com I think?

Not my horses, though. Does it still count LOL?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian - love the saddle pad  cute horse aswell

DraftAiresMum - Beautiful horse!! Glad to see im not the only one who leaves the halter on..scared I was gonna get critized for it 

Smrobs - ohh that last horse is a beauty! And ofcourse, gotta love the saddle, yay for western!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a semi-old photo. I got a new saddle because the one in the picture doesn't fit him perfect, but no new photos.

This saddle I got for a steal locally, no-brand but decent quality. My new saddle I bought locally too, but it's a brand name and was more expensive but fits him like a glove so it was worth it!

The bridle and saddle pad I bought five years ago for a previous horse from the tack store new. I bought the bit from the tack store new too (myler!)

The SMB Elites were given to me by a friend! It was the best day ever


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

OuttaTheBlue - pretty horse  and nice saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> DraftAiresMum - Beautiful horse!! Glad to see im not the only one who leaves the halter on..scared I was gonna get critized for it


Thanks. I leave his halter on because I got into the habit working at the Girl Scout horse camp a couple of years back. It's also extremely convenient on the trail (which is mainly where we ride). I do have to say that the rope halter under his English bridle is a major pain in the butt, though.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Thanks. I leave his halter on because I got into the habit working at the Girl Scout horse camp a couple of years back. It's also extremely convenient on the trail (which is mainly where we ride). I do have to say that the rope halter under his English bridle is a major pain in the butt, though.


Wish I didn't have to but unfortunately..I do if I want to get the bridle over Ransoms ears  but yes, I do have to say its more convenient for leading around, that way I don't have to pull on his mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, no critique from me about halters under the bridle. I don't personally like the look of it but I _do_ understand the need.

The only thing that really bugs me is when all that garb is on their head and none of it fits. :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Hey, no critique from me about halters under the bridle. I don't personally like the look of it but I _do_ understand the need.
> 
> The only thing that really bugs me is when all that garb is on their head and none of it fits. :wink:


I'm guilty of that with Aires' halter right now.  The noseband is just about too small now. We're still in between on nylon halter sizes, so gonna either have to have custom rope halter made or make one myself. Our bridle definitely fits, though! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Drafty, I'm not talking about a _slight_ fit problem. I'm talking about those folks you see on CL that post a pic of their quarter horse with a draft sized halter on underneath a pony sized bridle. That makes me cringe.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> LOL, Drafty, I'm not talking about a _slight_ fit problem. I'm talking about those folks you see on CL that post a pic of their quarter horse with a draft sized halter on underneath a pony sized bridle. That makes me cringe.


Ah! Gotcha! And yes, they make me cringe as well. Or the horse sized halter on a pony? I've even seen a pony size halter on a normal horse...ouch!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WesternBella said:


> Smrobs - ohh that last horse is a beauty!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I wish she had been as nice as she looked. There were times that she could be a royal raging b......witch (which likely stemmed from her being about 10 or 11 before getting started under saddle, and her gaits were the most Godawful things I'd ever tried to ride. Lope circles on her for 15 minutes and I'd have to stop and take a breather. :rofl:


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

hahahah, yes I rode a gorgeous white horse like that and ended up getting a buck...or 5 lol atleast I stayed on 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Ill-fitting halters annoy the crap out of me too... especially at my lesson barn where they leave halters on the horses 24/7


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Man, I really wish ransom didn't need to have a halter on when I put on his bridle..anyone have any tips or been in a situation like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I had to share this pic with you guys )










"Momma you are crazy!!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spy being lunged.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Spyder - Sooo shiny! Haha beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this saddle has about the closest contact I have ever seen in a western saddle . You are really right down next to the hrose. Must be amazing to ride in, eh AC?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's Red and Molly Jo. Both of my kids have their own zebra tack. I liked it too much to buy them separate color schemes, so they both got zebra. lol. The first picture is Red, my new gelding. He also has a matching zebra headstall, but I never remember to get a picture of him with it. Molly Jo (the second picture) was put to sleep last week after she lost her battle with cancer, but she'll always be my baby so I have to include her picture.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Tennessee, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes,I noticed the fit for A.C.'s saddle, too-looks like it's a part of the horse-looks like a very comfy ride on a sweet horse. The horse all done up in English is also really "stylin". Interesting to see where/how we acquire our tack.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Tennessee - beautiful horses and beautiful tack (I absolutely love zebra print) sososo sorry for your loss 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Halter and Lead: Clinton Anderson
Splint Boots: they're my Mom's old ones
Saddle pad: My Moms
Breast Collar: My grandpa's old one 
Saddle: Craigslist
Saddle Pack: Easycare
Tipperary Helmet: Long Riders Gear


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*I have a few *

I just ordered a new set and I can not wait for it to get here....I have about a month at the longest to wait for it though 

The first picture is my favorite breast collar I own, it is so blingy 
I bought the set from Chicks Saddlery about 2 years ago and stripped it down to just leather, blinged it out, and added the spur rowels (I blinged out) where the conchos would go. This is what it looked like before I worked my magic 

Also in the first picture you can see the other tack I use.
Saddle is a 15 inch Guffy barrel saddle, local made brand that was sold at the saddle club shows I used to run at.
Saddle pad is just a simple black felt pad that I got from horseloverz.com for like $50.
The boots are black Classic Equine Legacy Series boots size medium, my favorite brand by the way. I own some Professionals Choice boots but I just like the way the legacy ones fit the horse better.
The bell boots in this picture are also Classic Equine they are their Pro Tech Bell boots in Turquoise, although I really liked these bell boots they did not last long. Because they are really hard the velcro ripped off around the 5th time I used them, I go them because my mare overreaches bad when I run her and they def helped with that but did not last very long at all so not worth the almost $30 I spent on them.
I also usually run with a plain black nylon head stall with this breast collar, that I got from Jeffers.com.
The 2nd photo is the same breast collar just close up.
The 3rd and 4th picture is the same set around the time I first got it, I had already added some bling to it but they were the cheap rhinestones that were just clear, blue, and turquoise. It looked good but nothing beats AB rhinestones.
Saddle is the same Guffy saddle.
Saddle pad is made by Professionals Choice its the SMx H.D. Air Ride Pad in the Shilloh pattern black.turquoise color. I got this pad when it first came out about 2 years ago and I still ride in it to this day, mostly when I practice but I really enjoy it just harder to clean and heavier then the black pad in the previous picture.
Boots are Professionals Choise SMB 3 in royal blue.
Bell boots a Justin Bell boots, my all time FAVORITE bell boots. I tried to find a website that sold them but could not find one, I got them from a local tack store. I have 3 pairs of these and use them to practice because they will last forever! The velcro is great on them and they are the same material as like professionals choice no turn bell boots but in the back the have a rough material like the same material that the legacy boots have on them.

The 5th and 6th picture is of another breast collar I run in from time to time. I really like it because it is very simple with just the right amount of bling, again blinged by me. This is what it looked like before I blinged it out.
The cowhide inlay is like a brown and white brindle.
I never purchased the matching headstall because I prefer nylon headstalls, easier to clean, fit to different horses, and changing out bits.
I also like the buckle style like this headstall rather then trusting the conchos or ties to hold my bit to the headstall. I use this same headstall in brown with this breast collar.



Also in ref to my reins, I either got them from the same guy that sales the Guffy saddles or Disco Tack or these reins.
As far as girths go, I am known to change them up all the time but right now I am using and loving this one. I did not get it from this site nor have I ever ordered from this site just first site I found that had it listed. My boyfriend had it waiting for me when I got home one day after work with a sweet note, a bag of treats, and left over pizza in the fridge  gotta love a man that knows how to earn some brownie points  I am pretty sure he got it from tractor supply, because every time we would go to get horse feed I would look at it and tell him I want this girth, never knowing he would end up getting it for me 

Ok I am done now. Sorry for the long post


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Sierrams1123 - Gorgeous  can never have too much bling. Have you ever blinged out any other things? I would love to try it out on something (my breast collar & bridle are already sparkly enough for a boy lol) any other ideas? I love stuff like that so it could be a new project 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Sierrams1123 - Gorgeous  can never have too much bling. Have you ever blinged out any other things? I would love to try it out on something (my breast collar & bridle are already sparkly enough for a boy lol) any other ideas? I love stuff like that so it could be a new project
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



yes, just about anything I could.

bits, spurs & spur straps, the hardware on halters, the conchos on my saddle, stirrups, like I said just about anything I could find.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow I'll have to stop at the craft store tomorrow..my poor horse is gonna think he's a girl by the time I'm done with his tack lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just get the E6000 glue, it works and holds the best on almost any material.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay, thanks alot 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

This is Cat...I really need to get better pics of her...


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Nuisance - beautiful horse  I love your saddle aswell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's my horse tacked up:









And here's a close up of his headstall:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Love that headstall


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^thanks! It's a Dale Chavez, and while I'm not a Chavez fan as they have gotten cheap in quality over the years, I got this one for $100 many years ago from someone who used it once! It's a $400 headstall.....and will last me forever.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^ same here =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Cute! I love the purple )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Saddle - Wintec that I bought in 2004 from local tack shop. As much as I dislike the black, its a **** comfy saddle, and fits **** near everything. 
Saddle pad - same, local tack shop. one day i'll have enough extra to buy a pink matching pad.
Black nylon head stall (that is to big for him lol)- same. 
Reins - black/pink barrel reins I found on sale at the feed store. The pink fuzzy reins are from a poster on here. i LOVE THEM!
Nose band - I got off Ebay.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Right now I just have rag tag unmatching tack, but plan to coordinate at some point in the future. 

I need better pictures, but here is Thelma after a couple hours riding up in Kettle Morraine and Mana just wandering about the arena.

Thelma was wearing a vintage Red Ranger saddle, a weaver saddle pad and girth, as well as a beta headstall and reins. 

Mana was wearing a weaver headstall, Big Horn saddle, and a plain old navaho blanket.


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

here's my new boy  as of 2 months ago. zebra tack is from teskeys, pad is a smx air ride, and saddle is a martha josey, still need black and white braided reins!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love zebra, really need to find myself some tack. For now, I guess I'm going to have to settle for zebra saddle pad & boots cause I just got a new saddle/chest plate/bridle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Gorgeous! I love zebra, really need to find myself some tack. For now, I guess I'm going to have to settle for zebra saddle pad & boots cause I just got a new saddle/chest plate/bridle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that will look good though! I didn't get a zebra pad cause I thought it would be too much zebra, I think that combo will look good!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'm thinking I might really like the look of that too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Stilts is sporting the Spyder Tellar saddle on a Weatherly tree.
Zorro with a Tip's saddle on a Wade tree.
Gracie with my latest, Tip's saddle on a 3B Visalia tree.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^^ I adore your gray mare.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ thanks...that's our little fatty, fatty 4X4...tee he.

She is maybe 14.2 if we haven't had her feet done...but you rope something big and you would think she was 16+ hands...she got heart.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Spy being lunged.


What's going on with his reins?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like a pair of converters on a pelham and they are draped over the saddle.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hattie


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What's going on with his reins?



Nothing. They are just under the stirrup leathers so they don't flip over the head. 

Just a safety precaution.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> this saddle has about the closest contact I have ever seen in a western saddle . You are really right down next to the hrose. Must be amazing to ride in, eh AC?


Yes maam it does I guess, looking at that pic especially.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Wowoweewee! (That's Borat language) I like that saddle! Does it have brass hardware and conchos too? Love the stirrups. I can't afford those, but I'm fixin to git some gold spray paint and dress mine up...heeheehee


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

jerry bethune custom barrel saddle my signature is a picture of the back. 
My bridle/breast collar/reins are from ebay 
tie down and halter are from our local tack store
the pad is from a tack store my dad took me to in vegas(spacing on the name)however i no longer use that one. 
I no longer use the hackamore but that was borrowed from a friend as well as the wonder gag i currently use


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's Baby Girl in her trail tack! We have embraced the Endurance Rider's Tacky Tack clause. My proper hunter/jumper trainer was appalled.

Biotane is colored for a reason. Why not?

Purple and black? Sounds good. 




















Halter bridle and breast collar are from Animal Tackers.
Splint boots are Woof.
Saddle is an ancient Wintec AP.
Dressage pad from Dover. 
Half pad is Mattes.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't have any of Excel tacked without a rider....








Lenox in her reining get-up:








Molly in her gymkhana and Jenni's hunt seat tack:
















I don't have any of Arty's show outfit from last year; I still have to order them from the photographer :-(


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

This is Reuben, The saddle pad is my husband's and a Rafter 3C. I was waiting for my Wyatt pad to come. The saddle is a Cowboy Tack. LOVE that saddle. Sometimes I think about selling it as I got such a great deal on it and could make a ton of money but they are hard to find and I know I would never get another. Last one I seen sell used was $1800. The bridle is a custom with custom conchos from Diamond J tack


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Wowoweewee! (That's Borat language) I like that saddle! Does it have brass hardware and conchos too? Love the stirrups. I can't afford those, but I'm fixin to git some gold spray paint and dress mine up...heeheehee


LOL...Niiiice(Borat right back at ya) That's hubby's pride. The hardware is stainless Dale Harwood and conchas or custom made, but I can't remember by who. Those stirrups weren't the originals that he ordered with that saddle. If you go to Tip's website..Tip's Western Winnemucca,NV, and scroll about half way down the page this saddle is on there with the 28" tapaderos, I think the saddle number is 702. They are pretty sweet. He just put some new 6" stirrups on this saddle so the brass ones are laying around....soooo what do you have to trade? lol That way you can bypass the gold spraypaint..friends don't let friends okie their saddles...

Have you seen these??? I don't think I am handy enough to pull these off..lol


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Tip from a comment on page 3 i think, regarding the halter..

I used to train a stallion that was impossible to get his bit in his mouth, so had to leave to halter on to keep bringing his head down, it was a rope halter (don't think you could do this trick with any other halter) 

Anyway, what I did is put the bridle on, then undo the rope halter, and have it hanging around his nose, then, I would put the 'noseband' through his mouth like a bit, then around the back of his bit and out the other side, so I could just take it off over his jaw. If that makes sense... He was a dressage horse so leaving the halter on wasn't the 'proper' thing to do  so my instructor thought anyway


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

iloverains said:


> Tip from a comment on page 3 i think, regarding the halter..
> 
> I used to train a stallion that was impossible to get his bit in his mouth, so had to leave to halter on to keep bringing his head down, it was a rope halter (don't think you could do this trick with any other halter)
> 
> Anyway, what I did is put the bridle on, then undo the rope halter, and have it hanging around his nose, then, I would put the 'noseband' through his mouth like a bit, then around the back of his bit and out the other side, so I could just take it off over his jaw. If that makes sense... He was a dressage horse so leaving the halter on wasn't the 'proper' thing to do  so my instructor thought anyway



THANK YOU SO MUCH! You basically saved me, I am always so embarrassed to have to ride with a halter, now I dont have to! I made a thread linking a video showing people how but I also included your username for giving me the idea if that's alright.. You are my new favorite person! I have a brand new rope halter I was trying to sell just thrown in my locker! Yay 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally Greeneyez (Jan 17, 2012)

my saddlebred deacon!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! You basically saved me, I am always so embarrassed to have to ride with a halter, now I dont have to! I made a thread linking a video showing people how but I also included your username for giving me the idea if that's alright.. You are my new favorite person! I have a brand new rope halter I was trying to sell just thrown in my locker! Yay
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a problem!!  and that's fine!!  glad it helped.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

HA! finally found one of charlie tacked up!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Awwww! So cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hes such a sob! hes always either making a weird face or a totally adorable face in the camera!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WesternBella, here is another option as well.

I made this video a while back for some people on here.

ETA: sorry for the train in the first of it. I didn't know it was going on until I reviewed the vid at home, I don't even hear them anymore LOL.


----------



## ShortyHorse11 (Jan 16, 2012)

The first picture is my guy all tacked up in his barrel gear. The headstall, noseband, tiedown, and breast collar all came from a local tack store along with the saddle pad. They were all bought together. The saddle came from a different local tack store, it is a circle y saddle. The boots I have had for years and don't recall where they came from. The horse I have had for about 3 months, he and the saddle where my Christmas presents from my hubby. He is currently in training for barrels. 

The second picture is us in our trail gear. The headstall and reins came from Rural King and the saddle is the same saddle, I normally don't ride in my good saddle but we were trying it out that day. The pad game from the same place I got my saddle from.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> WesternBella, here is another option as well.
> 
> I made this video a while back for some people on here.
> 
> ETA: sorry for the train in the first of it. I didn't know it was going on until I reviewed the vid at home, I don't even hear them anymore LOL.


I will try that one tonight! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

went for a trail ride today. i dont have many photos of my horses but i would like to start taking more.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Saddle: I have no idea. It was a gift
English Saddle: Borrowed
Bridle: Handmade, bought it at a rodeo
Blanket: Irvine tack and trailer


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Attackships, what kind of boots are those that you have on your horse's front legs?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Attackships, what kind of boots are those that you have on your horse's front legs?


They look like neoprene skids on the front..


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> They look like neoprene skids on the front..


yeah, those are it


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

attackships said:


> yeah, those are it


May I ask the purpose?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, but I wanted to double check.

Attackships, I'm not sure if you are aware, but those are designed to be worn on the back feet only. They serve absolutely no purpose on the fronts, they aren't supporting or even protecting anything and they might actually cause problems eventually because the fit will never be correct on them.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

smrobs said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I wanted to double check.
> 
> Attackships, I'm not sure if you are aware, but those are designed to be worn on the back feet only. They serve absolutely no purpose on the fronts, they aren't supporting or even protecting anything and they might actually cause problems eventually because the fit will never be correct on them.


i had no idea! they were advertised as neoprene front boots, not skid boots specifically. She tends to bang up her ankles sometimes so I was told I could get some protective boot. I'm not a big fan of polo wrapping all the time. I've only placed them on her twice because they were a recent gift for my birthday.

I'm pretty sure these are it:
Boots Ankle , Neoprene Front pair

are these damaging for her ankles?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs is right. Where the top of the boot ends can be bad. To have something irritate the digital flexor on the back the leg where the boots end could cause lameness. 

You might want to consider a full length boot.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> To have something irritate the digital flexor on the back the leg where the boots end could cause lameness.
> 
> You might want to consider a full length boot.


thanks, glad i haven't used those on her enough to find that out myself.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

attackships said:


> i had no idea! they were advertised as neoprene front boots, not skid boots specifically. She tends to bang up her ankles sometimes so I was told I could get some protective boot. I'm not a big fan of polo wrapping all the time. I've only placed them on her twice because they were a recent gift for my birthday.
> 
> I'm pretty sure these are it:
> Boots Ankle , Neoprene Front pair
> ...


you posted this before I got done with my post, but I would find those to not because of where the top of the boot hits. Any thing running across the digital flexor horizontally can be trouble. That is why wrapping polos properly is so important.

If I were you I would switch to a splint boot of some sort depending on your style of riding.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

attackships said:


> thanks, glad i haven't used those on her enough to find that out myself.


No problem!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with what Chick posted. Depending on your needs and your mare's needs either a standard splint boot or a full sports medicine boot would both be excellent choices.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my gelding has the same problem. he has such a long stride hes always nocking himself i alwasy ride in either Professionals choice Combo boots or bell boots...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Nothing. They are just under the stirrup leathers so they don't flip over the head.
> 
> Just a safety precaution.


Oh alright, usually people twist them up and hook under the throatlatch


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh alright, usually people twist them up and hook under the throatlatch



I don't for a number of reasons.

1) It can destroy the integrity of the leather reins.
2)it weighs the throat latch strap which is the weakest part of the bridle.
3) How would you like to have something swinging under your throat every time you moved so I feel it would be uncomfortable for the horse.
4) Try catching a horse if it got loose with it attached there and the odds are it will come loose anyways and the horse will step on it.
5) I don't like anything outside of what would normally go on the horse's head to be in that location.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Ally Greeneyez said:


> my saddlebred deacon!


Is it just me..or does his stance look wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He's a saddlebred. Looks to me as of he's parking out a bit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> I don't for a number of reasons.
> 
> 1) It can destroy the integrity of the leather reins.
> 2)it weighs the throat latch strap which is the weakest part of the bridle.
> ...


Yeah I've always wondered about that, bit I didn't see a safe alternative. You put run yours through the stirrups and leave them on the saddle?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah I've always wondered about that, but I didn't see a safe alternative. You put run yours through the stirrups and leave them on the saddle?



Yes, as long as he was not ready to be mounted. I lead with a lead line or lunge line...never the reins.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Blackjack with his trooper saddle made by Tucker. When we ride where it is hilly, I use a crupper and a martingale, but here at Ceaser's creek it isn't necessary.
"









Diamond wears a trail saddle by simco. His breastcollar could be tighter, but again since it's flat here, I wasn't too worried about it. Down south I loop the leather, and it fit's better.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Is it just me..or does his stance look wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's a Saddlebred, they train them to park out like that.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> He's a Saddlebred, they train them to park out like that.


Thought it may have something to do with that..I don't know anything about saddlebreds..thanks 

Well..now I do haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Heres Tux and I on the trail. My saddle is, I believe, a Simco barrel saddle. I have a Diamond Wool felt pad, Professionals Choice SMB Elites, a Teskey breast collar and I'm not sure of the brand of my blingy headstall. I LOVE zebra and zebra tack but since my horse is black and white I can't use alot of it so my two fav pieces of tack are my custom hand painted and personalized wither strap and my custom hair on zebra stirrup hobbles  Gotta get my zebra fix somehow lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful horse and interesting saddle, Susan! 



Spyder said:


> Yes, as long as he was not ready to be mounted. I lead with a lead line or lunge line...never the reins.


I'll have to try that, thanks Spyder


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

That saddle is a dream to ride. It isn't fancy looking, but boy I ride it all day, up and down steep trails, and I LOVE it!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

For those that would enjoy this  http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/my-new-set-110537/


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

This is what I use when I'm trail riding - Saddle, saddle blanket and boots are from Horseland, breastplate my partner got online for me from valleycountry.com.au, reins were a gift and the bridle I found in a little store in Old Town when I was in San Diego a few years ago.


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Amir - I love tan tack and that set is lovely


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Turndial  I lucked out putting that set together. I got the bridal first and then just hoped I'd find everything else matching.
I much prefer him in tan than black. Now to win the lotto so I can change everything to tan haha


----------

